
Show HN: Working Set – a companion to Vim for better search interaction - coderifous
https://github.com/coderifous/working_set
======
coderifous
I created this tool wayyyyy back in 2015 and have used it daily since then,
improving it over time. I use it copiously every day, and I've wanted to share
it for a while - but I was not quite happy with the quality of the code, and
it's overall polish. Well, thanks to the raging pandemic that's eviscerating
our very way of life, I found the time to really dive in and make it something
I felt good about sharing.

If you're inclined to check it out, you can grab the vim plugin here:
[https://github.com/coderifous/working-
set.vim](https://github.com/coderifous/working-set.vim)

And instructions for installing Working Set here:
[https://github.com/coderifous/working_set](https://github.com/coderifous/working_set)

I hope other folks find it a useful addition to their programming workbench.

